# [SPN] Homosexuality Decriminalised By Delhi Court



## Admin (Jul 2, 2009)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.1 CSS* Style: 'Web Chat 370'; Style ID: 17*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-d09296b8-00017.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=381" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/logo.png"></a><br><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />This weeks newsletter highlights an important developments concerning Sikh Diaspora. I would like to invite you to share your views on these long burning issues afresh.<br /><br /><h3>Featured Topics</h3><br /><h2>Delhi High Decriminalizes Homosexuality</h2><br />In a landmark judgement, the capital's highest court has struck down an archaic provision of the Indian Penal Code (IPC) which criminalises homosexuality. It has ruled that Section 377, in so far as it penalises gay sex between consenting adults, was in violation of fundamental rights. In effect, this means that gays, lesbians, bisexuals and transgenders cannot be hauled up anymore in the capital if they are adults, and engage in consensual sex. This is a welcome step forward. The criminalisation of homosexuality is a relic of the past, introduced by the British in 1861. By legalising homosexuality, the Delhi high court has restored the personal freedom and rights of homosexuals, guaranteed to them by the Indian Constitution.<br /><br />Over the past few days, there has been a renewed debate over Sec 377. When law minister Veerappa Moily recently suggested that Sec 377 could be one of the many outdated laws that needed review, critics and advocates of this law were galvanised. The government was exhorted to give the anachronistic law a burial and usher in an era of greater individual rights. We have repeatedly urged the government in these columns to stop governing our personal lives, and that includes matters of sexual choice.<br /><br />However, critics of homosexuality - some religious heads as well as self-appointed advocates of 'Indian culture' - kicked up a fuss...<br /><br />Read Full Article Here:<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/586-sikhism-and-homosexuality-32.html#post105541">Delhi High Decriminalizes Homosexuality</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Visit Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 03-07-2009.<br /><br />Activity since 24-06-2009 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25682">It's a 'black day', Sikh clerics slam ruling on gay sex</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>03-07-2009</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>04:43 AM, 03-07-2009</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25680">Wanted: Punjabi fiancée with a Canadian cousin</a><br />It is all in the commodities.</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>03-07-2009</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>01:22 AM, 03-07-2009</td>	<td>VaheguruSeekr</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25677">School tells girl to remove cross despite allowing Sikh Kara</a><br />Lauren Grimshaw-Brown was told to take off a necklace with a cross on it due to health and safety ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>02-07-2009</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>04:30 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25676">Vegetarians Avoid Cancer</a><br />Can anyone give me any suggestions on protein supplements. Being a vegetarian and having an active ...</td>	<td>aad0002</td>	<td>02-07-2009</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>09:23 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25675">Sikh Victim of Racial Assault in Australia Narrates Ordeal</a><br />Recalling his ordeal, a 22-year-old Sikh youth, who was assaulted in Melbourne by a group of ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>02-07-2009</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>04:30 AM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />aad ji, / sure why not. Please do that. / I posted it just for information purposes..as this Thread ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>602</td>	<td>35109</td>	<td>02:19 PM, 27-06-2009</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />How if we are all one created by god can we marry out of caste/ race. God created one race, Human ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>578</td>	<td>12945</td>	<td>04:03 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>tony</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br /></td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>545</td>	<td>29515</td>	<td>01:20 PM, 11-12-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Thanks for you humble gesture . / Please keep it up to pursue the truth but nothing but truth.The ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>445</td>	<td>25185</td>	<td>02:38 PM, 09-06-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>30255</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Sat Nam, Ji, not to worry about being off topic.  I, too, would rather do good works starting at ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>43811</td>	<td>02:42 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />Jaspi ji /  / Thanks for this one paragraph!  /  / Most of the teaching must be rendered on one ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>340</td>	<td>34774</td>	<td>07:23 PM, 01-07-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>33482</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25375">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>32975</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>31946</td>	<td>09:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25677">School tells girl to remove cross despite allowing Sikh Kara</a><br />Lauren Grimshaw-Brown was told to take off a necklace with a cross on it due to health and safety ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>02-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25675">Sikh Victim of Racial Assault in Australia Narrates Ordeal</a><br />Recalling his ordeal, a 22-year-old Sikh youth, who was assaulted in Melbourne by a group of ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>02-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25664">A tipsy government in Punjab</a><br />A tipsy government in Punjab /   / Gobind Thukral - South Asia Post - June 30, 2009 /   / NO one ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>01-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25638">Sikh student becomes 20th Indian victim in Australia (The Times of India)</a><br />MELBOURNE: In yet another racial attack on Indian students in Australia, a 22-year-old Sikh youth ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>01-07-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25632">Sikh student becomes 20th Indian victim in Australia (The Times of India)</a><br />In yet another racial attack on Indians in Australia, a 22-year-old Sikh youth was assaulted by a ...</td>	<td>Newsmaker</td>	<td>30-06-2009</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>05-07-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=386&c=1">Parkash Guru Hargobind Dev</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>21-07-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=387&c=1">Miri piri day -</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>23-07-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=388&c=1">Parkash Guru Harkrishan Dev</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>28-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(06-28 --> 07-12)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1">SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Recurring Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-05-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(05-16-2009/12-26-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1">NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 26-12-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=8566">asdhillon</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1717">unik_decentmunda</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=660">Trimaan123</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1225">gursidak</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1299">Swaran_Singh_1972</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 24-06-2009</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>99 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>68 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>897 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

